# Best Setting for Salt Dogg 1500 & 2000?



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

My SHPE2000 is on the way. My first V Box so wanted some advice on baffles, auger & spinner setting for untreated bulk salt. Occasionally will be spreading 70/30 sand/salt.

I was reading the manual online and it says the factory settings are for dry bagged rock salt. Will these setting work for bulk salt?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

millsaps118;1094353 said:


> My SHPE2000 is on the way. My first V Box so wanted some advice on baffles, auger & spinner setting for untreated bulk salt. Occasionally will be spreading 70/30 sand/salt.
> 
> I was reading the manual online and it says the factory settings are for dry bagged rock salt. Will these setting work for bulk salt?


I messed around with mine for a while and in the end I just ended up taking the baffles out. I worked the best for me. I think you will have to atleast open your baffels up a little and then its all up to you. As far as where to set auger and spinner I cant tell you what to do there but I can tell you where I had mine. I ran the auger all the way up and the spinner was adjusted up and down as needed for the app. With the auger all the way up I was moving at a nice fast pace. Thats all I can tell you about that. Make sure you carry a wrench with you so if salt freezes you can put a few turns on the auger.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Mike, any info will give me a good baseline to start at and an idea of what to expect. I did read about people taking the baffles out, this seems like it may be the way to go.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I know a lot of ppl here run these spreaders, no one else want to share info???????


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

*saalt dogg*

what size wrench? and where is it that you turn them


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

1"1/4 is what the manual says and it goes on the nut bolted on the auger shaft back by the chute.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I run mine at the stock setting, but maybe will adjust wider to cut down on daming due to frozen chunks. I personally dont think the sand mix will work to well unless is it super dry. Other than that, I love mine to death!


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I do ot have the baffles out of mine. I would have to be very dry. Run the auger at 6 and the spinner at ten. I only viberate when it get toward the bottum. I have had mine plug under wet conditions.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Anybody else running with baffles out? Any problems with that? Seems like the stock settings are very small.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Just bought mine used didn't have baffles and it won't spread without them. Auger jams up before I can make it to the first lot.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Yep mine would not work without the baffles either. I guess too much weight sitting on the auger. I ended up adjusting them to 3/4 of the way open and it worked ok, then my auger motor went out, replaced under warranty, then I sold the truck


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have 2 of the 2 yarders..... I have both baffles open to about 2 inches.... But I am finding that the salt is unloading much faster from the rear of the box (rear of truck) than the front. I want to change that. I want it to unload from the front first so I keep weight on the rear, behind the wheels...... I run my auger at 3 and my spinner at 10 most of the time.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I've found with my 1500 spreading wet Magic salt,that with the baffles wide open seems to work best.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I just got my 2000 and am waiting for a chance to use it. I run dry bulk salt. I will be using it at Walgreens and maveriks. As close as I can tell testing it so far I will be running auger at 3 and spinner about 8.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a new SD 2000 and someone on here told me to run the front baffle wide open and the rear open 3" and it works GREAT !!! Went through 12,800 pounds so far !!!


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

on the shpe 2000 what does it take to access to the auger bolt. Just want to know if anything happens. Is it just the cover for the gear motor and its right there or what? any thought?


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

auger on 4 spinner on 8 for commercial spinner on 4 for resies


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I ran mine with out baffles have tried them with. If you guys read the manual it says the stock setting on the baffles is set for dry bagged salt so yes at least open them. At first use I was running auger at 5 and spinner at 5 and that spread to much in too small of an area now I am running auger at 4 and spinner at 8 seems alright


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

any info on access to the auger nut?


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

Showmestaterida;1149021 said:


> any info on access to the auger nut?


Remove the spinner assembly from the hopper and the auger nut is up inside the opening the salt falls down.

You'll need an 1 1/4" wrench to turn the auger.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

"any info on access to the auger nut?"

to get the auger nut you have to take off the spinner/chute and it is right at the opening of the back of the spreader. use a inch and a quater wrench to turn


----------



## KustomKare (Nov 6, 2008)

just got to use my 1.5yarder yesterday for the first time. Worked great 3/4 the way open on both baffles. Went through 6 ton and only down fall is my controller for the spinner will not change speeds from 9


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

I own a 1500 and just got the 2000 for my other truck. I have had no problems running the gates at 3/4 open and a little smaller in the rear gate. I spread snow slicer which doesn"t freeze up right away like plain rock salt. My 2000 came brand new with a bad motor and the controller stays on. They must have left everything inside the hopper while they stored it outside. There was corrosion all over the spinner motor and the connections were all rusty. I would take the spinner cover off and fluid film the motor and add dielectric grease to the connectors. These parts are exposed from the bottom of the spinner, probably to get air to a hot motor. I was really upset because we had sow over the weekend and I couldn't use it. That kept me out longer and time is money. Also, if you get a jam in the hopper and turning the bolt on the auger does not work, dump about 5 gallons of cheap winshield washer fluid in the hopper and wait about 15 minutes. Then turn the nut with your wrench and then turn the salter on. This happened to me with plain rock salt that held alot of moisture but has not happened with treated salt. Outside of the problems with the new 2000, I have been happy with the salt dogg. They are way better than my old snow-ex's that jammed all the time.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

How well does warranty work with Salt Dogg? Do you have to get from manufacturer of from the house you bought it? I bought mine from Angelo's in Michigan. My biggest concern is the controller. I fear it going out and don't want to spend the money for a Karrier until I start getting payed. Will they send an upgrade if requested for warranty?


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Cmbrsum;1152188 said:


> How well does warranty work with Salt Dogg? Do you have to get from manufacturer of from the house you bought it? I bought mine from Angelo's in Michigan. My biggest concern is the controller. I fear it going out and don't want to spend the money for a Karrier until I start getting payed. Will they send an upgrade if requested for warranty?


I called the seller and he called buyers for the warranty. Parts were supposed to here today but never showed


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

I took the baffles out on my saltdogg. Works a lot better without them, I just control the flow with the auger. I found that each property requires its own setting, I never leave the spreader on the same setting while doing it either. Some areas require heavier apps than others. JMO. Good luck with the SaltDogg!!


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

are you using totally dry salt or what? Many have said that it jams if baffles are out and using semi moist salt. Looking for better spreading pattern. Have it on the stock settings and have to use the vibr all the time w/ moist salt.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't have stock baffles to adjust can anyone give me a measurement for how big your leaving the opening???


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

In the instructions it says,comes from the factory w/ baffles adjusted for dry salt . rear baffle is 4" opening and middle baffle is set at 2". Says open more for sand /salt or chunky material.


----------



## Dog3 (Dec 15, 2010)

My SHPE1500 manual said remove baffles for sand/salt mix, so I did. 
-Loaded with 3400# Ice Slicer (similar consistency to sand/salt mix) and went to first account (5 miles away) and auger was jammed.
-Applied 1 1/4" wrench to auger as directed in manual with no success.
-Went back to shop and shoveled 3400# out of hopper (lots of cussing).
-Re-loaded 500# and spread around near-by lot with great success.
-Back to shop and loaded remaining 2900# in to spreader.
-Spread approx 1000# around shop lot with great success. (confident problem is solved)
-Drove to first account again and auger was jammed again. (a lot more cussing)
-Applied 1 1/4" wrench to auger as directed in manual with no success.
-Back to shop again.

I believe that the compaction that occurs around the auger during longer transports with a salt/sand consistency material causes too much resistance without baffles in place. I'm now running both baffles open about 3", auger at 4 and spinner according to the width of coverage needed.
As stated before, sand mix has to be very dry.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

dmontgomery;1143494 said:


> I have 2 of the 2 yarders..... I have both baffles open to about 2 inches.... But I am finding that the salt is unloading much faster from the rear of the box (rear of truck) than the front. I want to change that. I want it to unload from the front first so I keep weight on the rear, behind the wheels...... I run my auger at 3 and my spinner at 10 most of the time.


My controller only goes up to 9 on both setting, is your unit older?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

millsaps118;1153885 said:


> My controller only goes up to 9 on both setting, is your unit older?


There are 2 different controllers,the black faced digital and the better white faced analog one.The digitals were[probably still are] plagued with issues,including mine,got the older analog under warranty late last Winter season,problem free since.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

as far as spreader settings go, it really all just depends on the situation. For example, a road i plow is about 2 lane miles. I drive through there with it on 9 and 9 usually, but I go faster. In a wide open parking lot, im probably around 5 or 6 on the auger and 8 on the spinner. If I am in a parking lot like a restaurant during hours, i could be at 5 on the auger and 4/5 on the spinner so im not blasting cars. like 10elawncare said, each lot and each type of weather condition/site requires its own setting. With this cold weather were having, we were putting down like 1500/acre to help melt the ice, wamer weather could be 750.


----------

